# Monarch Plus



## bendix (13. Januar 2012)

Würde der Rock Shox Monarch Plus mit dem Rose Beef Cake Hinterbau harmonieren oder eher nicht?
Ich wollte mein Roastbeef eben in Richtung Enduro "umbauen".
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem Monarch Plus oder hat ihn sogar verbaut?

greez Ben


----------



## bendix (10. September 2012)

Würde mich übrigens immer noch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2012)

Warum sollte er nicht? Die wichtigere Frage ist eher, welches Tune passt zum Rahmen / Fahrer. Da kann ich Dir aber leider nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Micsch (2. August 2013)

Falls es doch noch jemanden interessiert. 

Ich habe bei Rose nachgefragt welches Tune zum 2012er Beef Cake passt, hier die Antwort.



> Antwort vom Rose Support:
> 
> Der Monarch Plus Dämpfer würde im Tune M/L passen. Er würde auch passen mit dem Gesamtgewicht. Alternativ gäbe es leider keinen anderen, ein Vivid Air passt leider nicht. Und mit Manitou oder X-Fusion haben wir noch keine Tests gemacht.



Mit Gesamtgewicht sind mein 85 KG in voller Montur gemeint.

Aber wo bekomme ich einen Monarch Plus in M/L?
Im Aftermarket gib's ja wohl nur M/M. :-(

Oder kaufe ich einen M/M und muss den dann tunen lassen?
Und wenn ja, wo lasse ich den tunen?


----------



## piilu (2. August 2013)

Bei Lord Helmchen hier im Forum. Warum sollte denn ein Vivid Air nicht passen?


----------



## Micsch (4. August 2013)

Ich vermute, der Durchmesser vom Vivid ist zu groß als das er in den Rahmen passt.


----------



## Micsch (5. August 2013)

Rose hat die Aussage zum M/L Tune zurück genommen. :-(
Und der Vivid passt wohl doch.



> Antwort vom Rose Support:
> 
> Ich habe mich eben nochmal mit den Kollegen aus dem Rahmenbau/Musterbau besprochen. Der Dämpfer würde ohne Probleme in dem Rahmen passen, jedoch kann mir der Kollege das Tune nicht nennen. Da wir als Rock Shox Dämpfer wohl einen Vivid Air ausprobiert hatten, jedoch kein Monarch Plus. Diese sind technisch nicht vergleichbar.
> Der Kollege aus dem Musterbau meinte jedoch das M/M funktioniert. Man kann diesen auch umschimmen  falls es doch nicht funktionieren sollte. Aber eine 100%ig Garantie kann ich Ihnen nicht geben!
> Ich kann Ihnen den Dämpfer zum Preis von  438,- anbieten


----------

